

Perl has built-in temp files - kamaal
http://rjbs.manxome.org/rubric/entry/2082

======
Oatseller
> When I asked on IRC recently, whether I was missing some reason that it
> wasn't more common, almost every single response was, "Woah, I never heard
> of that feature."

They should read the excellent perldocs for 'open' [0][1], it's been available
since ~2002 (Perl 5.8) [2][3]

You can change the directory it uses by overriding the defailt $TMPDIR
($ENV{TMP} in Windows 7)

    
    
        $ENV{TMP} = '/path/to/my/tmp/dir';
    
        open my $fh2, '+>', undef or die "$!";
    

It was introduced along with another useful feature, 'File handles can be
opened to "in memory" files held in Perl scalars' [0][2]

    
    
        open(my $fh,'>', \my $variable) or die "$!";
    
        ... do stuff to $variable as if it were a file
    
    

[0]
[http://perldoc.perl.org/functions/open.html](http://perldoc.perl.org/functions/open.html)

[1]
[http://perldoc.perl.org/perlopentut.html](http://perldoc.perl.org/perlopentut.html)

[2] [http://perldoc.perl.org/perl58delta.html#PerlIO-is-Now-
The-D...](http://perldoc.perl.org/perl58delta.html#PerlIO-is-Now-The-Default)

[3]
[https://books.google.com/books?id=IzdJIax6J5oC&lpg=PA1&dq=&p...](https://books.google.com/books?id=IzdJIax6J5oC&lpg=PA1&dq=&pg=PT300#v=onepage&q&f=false)

